

CEOs Don't Answer Job Ads - mooreds
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ceos-dont-answer-job-ads-why-do-you-liz-ryan

======
kleer001
What a horribly short, vague, woo-woo and hand-wavy bit of fluff-nothing.

~~~
mooreds
If you've read her other stuff, as I have, it hangs together a bit more, but I
agree, this isn't as strong as it should be. Whoops.

~~~
mooreds
Here's a better example:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/lizryan/2015/04/05/recruiting-
is...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/lizryan/2015/04/05/recruiting-isnt-hard-we-
make-it-hard/)

submitted by me a few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9340358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9340358)

